# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  नवागत का स्वागत

## sangita_sharma

ये सूत्र सिर्फ मंच के नए (नवागत उपाधि वाले) सदस्यों के लिए ही हे इसमें वे मंच पर हो रही परेशानियों और उन्हें मंच से जुड़ कर कैसा लगा ये बताये उन्हें किसी से कोई शिकायत हे तो वो भी इस सूत्र मै बताये (  कृपया अन्य मित्र जो नवागत नहीं हे  इसमें प्रविष्ठिया न करे )

----------


## ryadav2828

जब भी मैं Quillpad Editor-Transliteration या Google Transliteration से हिन्दी टाइपिंग करने के बाद उसे मे टाइप करता हूँ. कुछ शब्द सही रूप से परिवर्तित नही हो पाते. वो फनग्लिश के कुछ शब्द हैं. शर्म, स्मार्ट, उम्र, ..
कृपया करके मेरी मदद करें............

----------


## sangita_sharma

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...p?t=196&page=2
आप उसके लिए हिंदी लिखने का  अभ्यास करते रहे आप सिख जायेंगे  

ये सूत्र आपकी मदद करेगा 
इस सूत्र की शुरुआती प्रविष्ठी में ही अन्य सदस्यों को प्रविष्ठी न करने का अनुरोध किया गया हे अब कोई अन्य सदस्य प्रविष्ठी न करे

----------


## groopji

> जब भी मैं Quillpad Editor-Transliteration या Google Transliteration से हिन्दी टाइपिंग करने के बाद उसे मे टाइप करता हूँ. कुछ शब्द सही रूप से परिवर्तित नही हो पाते. वो फनग्लिश के कुछ शब्द हैं. शर्म, स्मार्ट, उम्र, ..
> कृपया करके मेरी मदद करें............


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10007

मित्र आपके हिंदी शब्दों के समाधान के लिए सूत्र बना हुआ है आप यहाँ जाकर देखें और अपनी समस्या बताएं आपका अवश्य ही समाधान होगा 

धन्यवाद

----------


## sangita_sharma

मित्र मैंने पहली ही पोस्ट मै स्पष्ट कर  दिया हे की केवल नए (नवागत ) ही इस सूत्र मै पोस्ट करेंगे अन्य सदस्यों का इससे कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं

----------


## sangita_sharma

दरअसल पलक जी का सवाल  शिकायत के रूप मै आया था की उनको विसिटर मेसेज करना नहीं आता






> niyamak ji muje msg karna sikhayiye...











पलक जी आप इससे जान सकती हे 
लाल कलर  से मार्क किये हुए बटन को दबाइए

----------


## groopji

*शिकायत और रेपुटेशन बटन पहचानें*

----------


## sangita_sharma

[B]आप दाई तरफ ऊपर स्क्रीन प् सेट्टिंग मै क्लिक कीजिये जो भाग पीले रंग से रंग हुआ हे उस पर क्लिक कीजिये आप पास वर्ड बदल पाएंगे



सबसे पहले यंहा क्लिक कीजिये


अब यंहा क्लिक कीजिये 


अब यंहा क्लिक कीजिये और जो भाग लाल रंग के गोले मै हे वंहा अपना वर्तमान पास वर्ड लिखे और नीले वाले गोले मै जो पास वर्ड आप रखना चाहते हे वो लिखे

----------


## AVF000

_कृपया व्यक्तिगत संदेश करने की विधि भी समझाये/_

----------


## sangita_sharma

अपने व्यक्तिगत संदेशो की जानकारी हेतु यंहा क्लिक करे 


जिस सदस्य को सन्देश देना हे उसके प्रयोक्ता  नाम पर क्लिक  करे और सेंड प्राइवेट मेसेज पर क्लिक कीजिये आप सद्न्देश कर पायेंगे

----------


## groopji

जैसे ही आप send private massage का बटन दबाएंगे नीचे ये स्क्रीन आएगी 
और दिए गए निर्देशों का पालन करें और आप आसानी से प्राइवेट मसेज भेज सकते हैं

----------


## groopji

> _कृपया व्यक्तिगत संदेश करने की विधि भी समझाये/_


मित्र आप फोरम के बहुत पुराने सदस्य हैं 

बस आपके नाम के आगे ही नवागत लिखा हुआ है 

मुझे लगता है ही आपको सहायता नहीं चाहिए 

बल्कि आप सहायता कर सकते हैं 

कृपया आगे बढ़ें और सहायता करें 

आपके अनुभवों की हम सभी को जरुरत है

----------


## Vrinda

मैं बीते हफ्ते से ही इस फोरम की सदस्या हूँ... मुझे कई जगहों पर बहुत सी कठिनाइयाँ आ रही हैं.. जैसे थ्रेड कैसे डाला जाये...यदि मैं नियमित रूप से चोपाल जाती हू तो क्या कहीं और जाकर बातचीत नहीं कर सकती... यदि करना चाहती हू और अपनी भेजी कहानियो के लिंक और उनपर अपने पाठकों की रें जानना चाहती हू.. तो मुझे उसके लिए क्या करना होगा.. कहाँ जाना होगा कोण सा बुट्तों दबाना होगा..

अग्रिम धन्यवाद...

----------


## sangita_sharma

१) यदि आप नियमित रूप से चोपाल नहीं जाती तो भी जब आप चाहें वंहा जा कर सदस्यों से बातचीत कर सकती हे इसके अतिरिक्त जिस सदस्य से बात करना हे उसे व्यक्तिगत सन्देश दीजिये अथवा विसिटर सन्देश दीजिये
२ आपकी वर्तमान प्रविष्टियों के अनुसार आपको अभी नया थ्रेड बनाने हेतु ११ प्रविष्ठियां और करनी होगी जब आपकी प्रविष्ठी संख्या १०० हो जायेगी तब आप अपना स्वयं का सूत्र बना सकती हे
आप मंच के नियम पढ़ लीजिये आपको सहायता होगी 
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...398#post680398


३) अपने द्वारा लिखित  अन्तर्वासना .कॉम परा प्रकाशित कहानियों के लिए आप निम्नलिखित  विभाग मै सूत्र बना सकती हे और अन्य कहानियों पर राय भी लिख सकती हे 
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=6

----------


## sangita_sharma

आप को कहानियां पढनी हो तो इस लिंक पर जाइये http://www.antarvasna.com/
और यदि अपनी कहानी प्रकाशन हेतु प्रेषित करना हो तो  हो तो इस  लिंक पर जाइये आपको यंहा से मार्ग दर्शन मिलेगा 
http://www.antarvasna.com/submit.html#how
और  अपनी  कहानियों  पर  पाठको  की  प्रतिक्रिया  जानना हो तो निम्नलिखित विभाग मै सूत्र बनाइये 

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=6

----------


## amit_punjabi24

mere ko sikayat hai ke aap partiality karti hai sunitasa (77100) us ko aap ne kaamnth  sdasya banaya hai par us ne abhi 2500 entry nahi ki kaya ladies ke niyam alag hai

----------


## sangita_sharma

आपके द्वारा कही गई बात प्रबंधन को पंहुचा दी हे मित्र

----------


## sangita_sharma

अगर सूत्र बनाने से सम्बंधित जानकारी चाहिए तो इस सूत्र से मदद मिलेगी 
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4599

----------


## AVF000

_आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद।
आपने जिस मेहनत के साथ हमारे प्रश्न का उत्तर दिया है। उसकी जितनी भी तारीफ की जाये कम है और हमे इस बात की खुशी भी है कि आप सब काफी मेहनत और लगन के साथ नवागतों की मदद कर रहे हैं। यदि आप सभी का निस्वार्थ सहयोगशील प्रयास जारी रहा तो हमे कुछ भी नहीं करना पडेगा।_



> मित्र आप फोरम के बहुत पुराने सदस्य हैं 
> 
> बस आपके नाम के आगे ही नवागत लिखा हुआ है 
> 
> मुझे लगता है ही आपको सहायता नहीं चाहिए 
> 
> बल्कि आप सहायता कर सकते हैं 
> 
> कृपया आगे बढ़ें और सहायता करें 
> ...


_
यदि आप नवागत को अपनी बात रखने का सही तरीका बताती तो और बेहतर होता।_


> आपके द्वारा कही गई बात प्रबंधन को पंहुचा दी हे मित्र

----------


## sangita_sharma

इस सूत्र पर आप अपने सुझाव रख सकते हे मंच भ्रमण मै आ रही किसी समस्या का निवारण पूछ सकते हे 


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4955

----------


## sangita_sharma

इस सूत्र द्वारा आप मंच के सूत्रों पर चित्र (picture) अपलोड करने की जानकारी प्राप्त कर सकते हे 
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1619

----------


## sangita_sharma

मित्रो आप जी विषय  पर सूत्र बनाना चाहते हें उसे कौनसे विभाग मै होना चाहिए ये जानने  हेतु इस सूत्र पर निवेदन कीजिये 

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10596

----------


## groopji

अगर आपको व्यस्क सामग्री पसंद नहीं है और आप इसे नहीं देखना चाहते तो आप यहाँ से गरम मसाला विभाग बंद करवा सकते है

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7765

----------


## naughty420

> ये सूत्र सिर्फ मंच के नए (नवागत उपाधि वाले) सदस्यों के लिए ही हे इसमें वे मंच पर हो रही परेशानियों और उन्हें मंच से जुड़ कर कैसा लगा ये बताये उन्हें किसी से कोई शिकायत हे तो वो भी इस सूत्र मै बताये (  कृपया अन्य मित्र जो नवागत नहीं हे  इसमें प्रविष्ठिया न करे )


navagato ke liye aapne ye manch banaya iske liye dhanyavad

----------


## sangita_sharma

आपका स्वागत हे नवागत की पदवी पर रहते हुए मंच भ्रमण मै हो रही किसी भी समस्या हेतु ग्रुप्जी
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/member.php?u=2023
 अथवा किसी भी नियामक से संपर्क कीजिये

----------


## ungalibaaj

बहुत बढ़िया जी l

----------


## naughty420

> आपका स्वागत हे नवागत की पदवी पर रहते हुए मंच भ्रमण मै हो रही किसी भी समस्या हेतु ग्रुप्जी
> http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/member.php?u=2023
>  अथवा किसी भी नियामक से संपर्क कीजिये


av tak to koi samasya ni aayi h aayegi to aapse jarur sampark krunga

----------


## dush19

सीमा जी मुझे आपसे कुछ पूछना है क्या हम इस फोरम का उपयोग अपने लिए पार्टनर ढूंढने के  लिए कर सकते है?? या  फिर मैं कोई ऐसा सूत्र शुरू कर सकता हु जिसमे लोग अपनी पसंद बताएं या एक  दुसरे का नो. या मेल का पता शेयर कर पाए? कृपया इस बात का उत्तर जल्द से  जल्द देने का कष्ट करे.

----------


## sangita_sharma

आप एक बार मंच के नियम पढ़ लीजिये मित्र अगर उसके बाद भी कोई बात आपको समझ मै न आये तो फिर से मुझसे संपर्क कीजिये 

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...632#post904632

----------


## sangita_sharma

सबसे  पहले  जिस  सदस्य  को  जिस  प्रविष्ठी  पर  रेप्युटेशन  देना  हे  उसके  निचे  बने  स्टार  बटन  को  क्लिक  कीजिये ( जन्हा  लाल  तीर  का  निशां मैंने बनाया  हे  )



इस प्रकार की खिड़की खुलजाएगी पहले आप जन्हा तीर का निशां लगाया हे वंहा जो सन्देश प्रविष्ठिकर्ता को देना चाहते हे जैसे आपका नाम आदि वो लिख दे 
अब ADD TO REPUTETION का  बटन दबा दीजिये आपका रेप्युटेशन आपके प्रिय  सदस्य तक पहुँच  जायेगा

----------


## sangita_sharma

प्रिय नवागत मित्रो, जब आप अपना पंजीकरण फार्म भर कर पूर्ण कर देते हे तो उसके बाद आपको मंच द्वारा आपकी ईमेल आईडी पर एक एक्टिवेशन लिंक प्रेषित किया जाता है जिसे क्लिक करने के पश्चात ही आपका अकाउंट एक्टिवेट होता है । केवल एक्टिवेटेड अकाउंट से लॉगिन करने पर ही आप प्रविष्टियाँ कर पाएंगे ।

----------


## yogiraj90

*सीमा जी कृपया मुझे बताये की मै मेसेज में फोटो अपलोड कैसे करू |मै जब  फोटो अपलोड करता हु तो url का आपसन आता है कंप्यूटर से अपलोड वाला आपसन  नहीं आता है |*

----------


## Rajeev

> *सीमा जी कृपया मुझे बताये की मै मेसेज में फोटो अपलोड कैसे करू |मै जब  फोटो अपलोड करता हु तो url का आपसन आता है कंप्यूटर से अपलोड वाला आपसन  नहीं आता है |*


प्रिय मित्र योगीराज जी, आप नीचे दिये गए लिंक पर जाएँ।
forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5333&p=226305&viewfull=1#post2263  05
वहाँ डार्क जी ने स्टेप बाय स्टेप से समझाया है।
धन्यवाद।

----------


## simply_deep

*में अभी भी नया सूत्र नहीं बना पा रहा हूँ..मेरे इस में नए सूत्र को सुरु करने वाला आप्शन नहीं आ रहा है*

----------


## sangita_sharma

Attachment 396077

यंहा क्लिक कीजिये 


यंहा क्लिक कीजिये 


अब इसे सबमिट कर दे आप का सूत्र बन जायेगा

----------


## simply_deep

*धन्यवाद slimsima  जी*

----------


## Rajveer11

Dhanya bad aap sabhe logo ka

----------


## nitambini

Mera nam nitambini.Abhi tak to main pura ghumi bhi nahi hoon.EkBat ka samadhan to turat hi chahiye aur wohai hiditype.wo Google Tansliteration ka sabhi mobile se talmel nahi hai.Is liye wo sahi kam nahi kar pa raha haimera anurodh hai ki jab tak sahi aur suvidhajanak samadhan nahi ho jata tab tak hindi Roman mein likhna svikar kiya jaye.

----------


## thenawnitkumar

*धन्यवाद, नए सदस्यों जैसे की मेरे लिए ये जानकारिय काफी उपयोगी हैं.
आप शायद विश्वास ना करे की जब से मैं अन्तरवासना का सदस्य बना हु, फेसबुक से कही ज्यादा टाइम इस पे बिता रहा हु, अब इससे ज्यादा क्या कहु...*

----------


## SunnyLion660

नया सुत्र कैसे बनाये

----------


## avf000101

में यदि तकनिकी जानकारी में अपना सूत्र बनाना चाहू तो मुजे १०० प्रविष्ठिया कहा करनी होगी क्या में कही भी १०० प्रविष्ठिया कर सकता हू.....

----------


## thenawnitkumar

_महोदय
मै सभी सम्बन्दित सूत्र पर ये पोस्ट किया हु की मै अपने द्वारा पोस्ट या उत्तर को कैसे डिलिट कर सकता हु क्युकी इसकी कोई ओप्सन मुझे दिखाई नहीं देती ... किन्तु कोई भी ये सवाल का जबाब नहीं दे रहा .... शायद इस सूत्र पे कोई इसका समाधान कर सके ... धन्यवाद _ :book:

----------


## Random user

> _महोदय
> मै सभी सम्बन्दित सूत्र पर ये पोस्ट किया हु की मै अपने द्वारा पोस्ट या उत्तर को कैसे डिलिट कर सकता हु क्युकी इसकी कोई ओप्सन मुझे दिखाई नहीं देती ... किन्तु कोई भी ये सवाल का जबाब नहीं दे रहा .... शायद इस सूत्र पे कोई इसका समाधान कर सके ... धन्यवाद _ :book:


दादा जिज्ञासा शांत करने वाले सूत्र पर मैंने आपकी इस सवाल का उत्तर दिया तो था। मैंने कहा था जब आपकी सौ पोस्ट पूरा हो जाएगा तो आप अपनी पोस्ट ईडीट अथवा मिटा सकेगे।

----------


## Koffkongen

> दादा जिज्ञासा शांत करने वाले सूत्र पर मैंने आपकी इस सवाल का उत्तर दिया तो था। मैंने कहा था जब आपकी सौ पोस्ट पूरा हो जाएगा तो आप अपनी पोस्ट ईडीट अथवा मिटा सकेगे।


ऐसा मेरे साथ  क्यों नहीं हो रहा है

----------


## Koffkongen

> किसी भी सूत्र पर या अलग अलग सूत्र पर स्वविवेक से कुछ भी 100 बार लिख कर पोस्ट कर दो तब आपकी पदौन्नति हो जाएगी


कुछ भी लिखना है ओह हो मैंने 100 से ऊपर पोस्ट की पर कुछ भी एक बार भी नहीं लिखा इसलिये न्वाग्त ही हूँ

----------


## mravay

सभी का स्वागत है

----------


## ingole

*मैं अपनी कहानी कैसे पोस्ट कर सकता हूँ? मैंने कल ही ये मंच ज्वाइन किया है. और मेरी इच्छा है की मेरी कहानियां भी अन्तर्वासना में प्रकाशित हो. कृपया मेरी मदद करें.*

----------


## love.15

> *मैं अपनी कहानी कैसे पोस्ट कर सकता हूँ? मैंने कल ही ये मंच ज्वाइन किया है. और मेरी इच्छा है की मेरी कहानियां भी अन्तर्वासना में प्रकाशित हो. कृपया मेरी मदद करें.*


भाई आप क्या केसे करे भिवाग  में जाये

----------


## love.15

सभी नवगत सदस्य का सुवागत हे

----------


## love.15

> में यदि तकनिकी जानकारी में अपना सूत्र बनाना चाहू तो मुजे १०० प्रविष्ठिया कहा करनी होगी क्या में कही भी १०० प्रविष्ठिया कर सकता हू.....


भाई आप  किसी भी प्रविष्ठिया में पोस्ट कर सकते हे जेस ही आप की १०० प्रविष्ठिया होती हे आप को सूत्र बना ने की अनुमति मिल जाएगी

----------


## ranchiexpress

antervasna foram pe videos ka link kahan

----------


## love.15

> antervasna foram pe videos ka link kahan


भाई आप का फोरम में स्वागत हे

----------


## love.15

> antervasna foram pe videos ka link kahan


 कृपा कर हिंदी लिखे  हिंदी का उपयोग कर ने के लिए यहाँ जय http://www.google.com/transliterate/

----------


## love.15

> antervasna foram pe videos ka link kahan


बोलो भाई क्या परेशानी आ रही हे सायद में आप की कुझ मदद कर सकू

----------


## calvitf

*सभी नए  सदस्यों का हम हार्दिक स्वागत करते है* 

*फोरम मे सभी नये -पुराने सदस्यो के लिए अवतार की मुफ्त व्यवस्था यहाँ है 

*http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=14693

----------


## akhilman

slimsima आपको अखिलमन  का नमस्कार 
मुझे यह जानना हे की किसी को  चित्र के साथ प्रविष्टी केसे करेंगे

----------


## akhilman

सभी नवगत सदस्यों को अखिलमन का नमस्कार

----------


## calvitf

स्वागत ........................ है 


> *सभी नए  सदस्यों का हम हार्दिक स्वागत करते है* 
> 
> *फोरम मे सभी नये -पुराने सदस्यो के लिए अवतार की मुफ्त व्यवस्था यहाँ है 
> 
> *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=14693

----------


## calvitf

आज के नवागत का स्वागत है 


> *सभी नए  सदस्यों का हम हार्दिक स्वागत करते है* 
> 
> *फोरम मे सभी नये -पुराने सदस्यो के लिए अवतार की मुफ्त व्यवस्था यहाँ है 
> 
> *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=14693

----------


## akhilman

सभी सदसीय का सुवागत  हे अखिल की और से

----------


## akhilman

*सभी नए  सदस्यों का हम हार्दिक स्वागत करते है* 

*फोरम मे सभी नये -पुराने सदस्यो के लिए अवतार की मुफ्त व्यवस्था यहाँ है 

*http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=14693

----------


## chintuboyy

krupaya muje ye bataye ki muje apni kahaniya antarvasna ke home page par post karni he to kya karna hoga ??

----------


## chintuboyy

कृपया मुझे  ये  बताये  की  मुझे  अपनी   कहानिया  अन्तर्वासना  के  होम  पेज  पर  पोस्ट  करनी  हे  तो  क्या  करना  होगा  ??

----------


## Madan39

हर सदस्य का स्वागत है इस फोरम पर

----------


## Madan39

> कृपया मुझे  ये  बताये  की  मुझे  अपनी   कहानिया  अन्तर्वासना  के  होम  पेज  पर  पोस्ट  करनी  हे  तो  क्या  करना  होगा  ??


दोस्त आप को पहले १०० प्रविष्टि करनी पड़ेगी / इसके उपरांत ही आप कहानियों का सूत्र बना पाएंगे

----------


## Lookmaan

> दोस्त आप को पहले १०० प्रविष्टि करनी पड़ेगी / इसके उपरांत ही आप कहानियों का सूत्र बना पाएंगे


.
मित्रा वो अंतर्वासना कथा सायट पर भेजने की बात कर रहा हे

----------


## ingole

> कृपया मुझे  ये  बताये  की  मुझे  अपनी   कहानिया  अन्तर्वासना  के  होम  पेज  पर  पोस्ट  करनी  हे  तो  क्या  करना  होगा  ??


*दोस्त आप अपनी कहानी को हिन्दी में लिख कर* *guruji@antarvasna.com पर मेल कर दें.
कहानी भेजने के नियमों को यहाँ पर भलीभान्ति समझाया गया है, आप एक बार यहाँ जाकर उनको जरूर पड़ लें.*

http://www.antarvasna.com/submit.html#how

----------


## M.K.A.K

Hello! I am Khursheed from Bahraich

----------


## nash_001

आप कैसे हैं दोस्तों, मैं यहाँ नया हूँ....

----------


## varunsah

हैँलो जी मुझे इस फोरम पर से अपनी ID अकांउँट डिलेट करनी हैँ कैसे करुँ ??

----------


## Shlokk

helo me nya membr hu

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> helo me nya membr hu


 आपका हिंदी विचार मंच पर स्वागत है ! कुछ अपने बारे में बताये !

----------


## varunsah

मित्र ये फोरम हिँदी विचार बन चुकी हैँ तो उपर अन्तरवासना डांट काँम लिखा फोटो कब हटेगी ,,

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

हमारे नवीनतम सदस्य crimson का स्वागत है।

----------


## logical indian

> हमारे नवीनतम सदस्य crimson का स्वागत है।


नवागत बबल जी का स्वागत तो किया ही नही किसी ने
अपने आप करना पड़ा

----------


## ajayb143

मुझे स्वास्थ्य से सम्बंदित सवाल पूछना है ?? पोस्ट कैसे करू ?

----------


## ashwanimale

> मुझे स्वास्थ्य से सम्बंदित सवाल पूछना है ?? पोस्ट कैसे करू ?


हाँ तो फिर पूक्षिए, प्रोब्लम कहाँ हैं,

----------


## vedant thakur

> मुझे स्वास्थ्य से सम्बंदित सवाल पूछना है ?? पोस्ट कैसे करू ?





> हाँ तो फिर पूक्षिए, प्रोब्लम कहाँ हैं,


माले जी शायद ये जानना चाहते हैं कि कहा पूछूं !
तो अजय जी यहाँ पूछ लीजिए-
http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=18607

----------


## sushilnkt

सवागत घर में ये फिजूल की बाते क्यों ...........................

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> सवागत घर में ये फिजूल की बाते क्यों ...........................


आपने बिलकुल कहा है जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


यंहा मेरा भी उचीत स्वागत होना चाहिए जनाब >>>>>>


फोरम के कवी लोंगो मैरे स्वागत में कोई कविता लिखो भाई >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## gangu teli

अक्कड बक्कड बम्बे बो ............. अस्सी नब्बे पूरे सौ !!!  आगे गिनती नही आती जनाब ............. स्वागत है आपका कवि साहब !!!

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> अक्कड बक्कड बम्बे बो ............. अस्सी नब्बे पूरे सौ !!!  आगे गिनती नही आती जनाब ............. स्वागत है आपका कवि साहब !!!


वा वा 

 ये हुई ना बात <<<<<<<<<


शुक्रया जनाब  >>>>>>
स्वागत करना तो कोई आपसे सीखे <<<<<<<

----------


## tu gadha

पर मेरा स्वागत तो किसी ने नहीं किया :central 141:

----------


## uttarakhandi

> पर मेरा स्वागत तो किसी ने नहीं किया :central 141:


ab gadhe kaise swagat karen.....

----------


## tu gadha

> ab gadhe kaise swagat karen.....


बात तो आपकी सही हे 
पर ये गधा कोई और हे :o:

----------


## zara khan

Mera swagat to kisi ne nai kia

----------


## gangu teli

मै करुँ ............. :question:

----------


## bhagwant100

^^ हमरा स्वागत भी कर दो भाऊ

----------


## bhagwant100

मान ना मान , ज़ारा खान  तूहै इस फोरम की नयी मेहमान स्वागत है तुम्हारा :577:

----------


## gangu teli

> ^^ हमरा स्वागत भी कर दो भाऊ


ई लो भिया .............

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

कवी साहब का फोरम में स्वागत है <<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## The Guardian

Thank you very much for your welcome message. I know reading and understanding  hindi but problem to write in hindi. I think this will not over ride any  rules of forum. 
Thanks again

----------


## Munneraja

> Thank you very much for your welcome message. I know reading and understanding  hindi but problem to write in hindi. I think this will not over ride any  rules of forum. 
> Thanks again


Thank you  very much "The Guradian"
and most welcome to our forum.
Feel free and post your comments here in the forum where ever necessary...

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## Yatuswami

वाह  क्या खुब जानकारी दी है आपने 
धन्यवाद।

----------


## bdbdram

M kisi bthread ki photos  bhi nahin dekh pa rha hu plz. Helping

----------


## logical indian

नवागत का स्वागत हें जनाब <<< मे आपकी समस्या को प्रबंधन के संज्ञान में डाल रहा हु <<<< जल्द ही प्राबलम सॉल हो जाएगी जनाब <<<<<<<<<

----------


## Kamal Ji

> नवागत का स्वागत हें जनाब <<< मे आपकी समस्या को प्रबंधन के संज्ञान में डाल रहा हु <<<< जल्द ही प्राबलम सॉल हो जाएगी जनाब <<<<<<<<<



<<<< जल्द ही प्राबलम को साल हो जाएगी जनाब <<<<<<<<<पर जवाब नही आयेगा?<<<<<<<<
नही भाई जी ऐसी बात नही है जी। ................

----------


## dhammu

mujhe to kuch pata nahi chal raha hai pls help

----------


## dhammu

main hindi main koi apni kahani kaise post karu

----------


## dhammu

main hindi main apni kahani kaise post karu

----------


## mangaldev

> main hindi main apni kahani kaise post karu


जल्दी करो पढंगे अच्छी लगी तो रेपो भी देंगे

----------


## sujeetcs

VARV NICE AND COOL

----------


## poonamsh

sir i m joining today but i m not able to view picture

----------


## poonamsh

bhai sahan anser me

----------


## poonamsh

i have same problem sir
:430:

----------


## rksupoo

i have joined in this forum today... i also can't see pic form any post...

----------


## rksupoo

help me about this problem...

----------


## suraj01

> i have same problem sir
> :430:


meri bi yahi problem hi , muje btaya gaya hi ki 100 post ke baad dekh skege

----------


## suraj01

pics to 25 post ke baad he dikne lgege dost

----------


## suraj01

kuch aur jagh post nahi kar sakte abhi

----------


## suraj01

कृपया अब तो मेरी समसया का हल कर दे १०० पोस्ट हों गये है

----------


## poonamsh

how to post
hgiuguyguyhg

----------


## poonamsh

i have same problem

----------


## Kamal Ji

> i have same problem



आपकी भी समस्या सुलझ जायेगी...
रो मत...... बस.....
सौ पोस्ट्स करनी है और आप हो जायेंगे बालिग़.

----------


## poonamsh

thanks for this help

----------


## poonamsh

thanks sir now try to post 100

----------


## poonamsh

sari 100 post yahi karu kya

----------


## poonamsh

abhi to bahut bachi hai

----------


## poonamsh

are bhai sahab 25 main he  settell kar lo

----------


## poonamsh

ab 25 to ho gayi accha ji

----------


## poonamsh

ab kya karu koi chat box nahi

----------


## ashwanimale

> sari 100 post yahi karu kya


चौपाल में पोस्ट करिये, जानकारी मिलने पर स्पैम हटा दी जायेंगी|

----------


## ashwanimale

> ab kya karu koi chat box nahi


चौपाल में पोस्ट करिये मित्र

----------


## DHARMENDRA

*किसी पोस्ट को कैसे edit करें कृपया कोई बताएं मेरे एक सूत्र पर मेरे द्वारा किये गए कमेंट पर edit option नहीं आ रहा है*

----------


## ASHOKKHANDELWAL

मैं वयस्क मंच में कोई भी फोटो नहीं देख पा रहा हूँ कृप्या मदद करे  ये एरर आता है

----------


## pinky jain

mere ko bhi nahi dikh rahe

----------


## asifsehzaad

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद इस पोस्ट के लिएय.

----------


## Navaneet

are bhi mujhe bhi dekhayi nahi de rahe hai jaldi se samadhan karo

----------


## rahulhjp

hame pic kyo nahi dikh rahi

----------


## silly1480

I am unable to see the the photos an videos? what should i do?



> ये सूत्र सिर्फ मंच के नए (नवागत उपाधि वाले) सदस्यों के लिए ही हे इसमें वे मंच पर हो रही परेशानियों और उन्हें मंच से जुड़ कर कैसा लगा ये बताये उन्हें किसी से कोई शिकायत हे तो वो भी इस सूत्र मै बताये (  कृपया अन्य मित्र जो नवागत नहीं हे  इसमें प्रविष्ठिया न करे )

----------


## nidhi sharma

Hi,
can any one help me

----------


## nidhi sharma

Hi,

I can't see any image in thrade when i m loged in,

will u please tell me how can i see thems

----------


## M. Abbas

लेकिन भाई ये २५ पोस्ट करी कहा पे जाये जिससे २५ पोस्ट हो जाये

----------


## M. Abbas

हाहाहाहा मुझे भी कोई पिक्चर नही दिख रही है क्या करू ? कहा पोस्ट  करू ?

----------


## love you

I am unable to see the the photos an videos? what should i do?

----------


## 1toka4

navagat mitro apka swagat hai   photo dekhane liye  apko keval 100 post karna jarury hai

----------


## amukesh

मुझे यहाँ किसी भी post में चित्र नहीं दिख रहे है मुझे क्या करना चाहिए pls मेरी मदद कीजिये

----------


## amukesh

चित्र कैसे पोस्ट करना है....कृपया बताइये।

----------


## newidsingh

Hi admin
I am new here
I want want to know how can I see the pix on the form???

----------


## newidsingh

Slimsima ji
mai is munch me koi bhi pic nahi dekh pa raha
kya karun???

----------


## 1toka4

:789::712:  hi newidsing ji  aapkamanch mai welcome  pic dekhaneke liye aapko total 50-100  post karna jarury hai

----------


## newidsingh

Slimsima Ji Thank you very much

----------


## newidsingh

Slimsima Ji Thank you very much
ab apko hi 50-100 msg karke ye target poora karunga ji
very sorry

----------


## newidsingh

Slimsima Ji Thank you very much
Par is me bahut time lag raha hai ji

----------


## newidsingh

mujhe is 50-100 post ke liye kya karna chahiye?

----------


## newidsingh

ajj 10 ka target poora karke dekhta hun

----------


## newidsingh

Baat unki hoti hai
jin me koi baat hoti hai

----------


## newidsingh

khud me wo badlaav kijiye 
jo aap duniya me chahte hain

----------


## newidsingh

apno se bachaav karen, dushaman ke paas raaz nahi hote

----------


## newidsingh

ghar ka bheti lanka dhahe

----------


## newidsingh

:712::144: ghar ka bheti lanka dhahe

----------


## mravay

> :712::144: ghar ka bheti lanka dhahe


लंका क्या पूरा घर ही ढाहे वैसे आपका स्वागत है बंधू

----------

